# Lost Local Area Connection



## Gillett6 (Sep 15, 2008)

While on the internet my computer was turned off accidentally with the main button on the front of the tower. It was then immediately turned back on, this killed the power supply. I have replaced the power supply, everything works except the internet. When I plug the ethernet caple in the back it is recognized -the light beside it lights up. But when I go to "Network Connections", it only shows the 1394 Connection under the "LAN or High Speed Internet" section. Can I get this back? I don't even know what hardware was installed for this or how to find out.


----------



## Gillett6 (Sep 15, 2008)

UPDATE; I believe it was an NVIDIA LAN. I believe this to be true for a couple of reasons. 1) I tried clicking on the NVIDIA control panel and it had errors. 2) I then went to "System">"Hardware">"Device Manager">"System Devices"; all of the motherboard resources,nForce Memory Controllers, NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management, etc says there are no drivers installed for this device. This is probably why my LAN is lost, I believe it was NVIDIA. If I reinstall drivers do you think this will fix it. If I don't have the original CD, how can I get drivers with no LAN connection?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is most likely a driver issue from the description. You can download the MB drivers using another machine and take them to the ailing machine using removable media.


----------



## Gillett6 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, That's what I was thinking (hoping) was MB drivers. Now I wonder if it would be best to get these from Gateway or Nvidia. I'm thinking Gateway since it was a package deal from them. The only question I have is when I put it on the computer, where should I save it?
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Gillett6 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have went to the Gateway site, typed in my serial #'s, and downloaded the motherboard drivers to my jump drive and then installed them on my computer. This did not work. I still do not have a LAN except for my 1394. Many Items in my device manager under "System Devices" still say " No drivers have been installed for this device". If I click the driver tab it gives details for the driver, but if I click "Driver Details" in the driver tab it says no driver files are required or have been loaded for this device. This is typical for items such as Motherboard resources, nForce Memory control, NVIDIA nForce PCI System management,Numeric Data Processor (all under the "system devices" located in the Device Manager. Is my Motherboard toast? or are there other possibilities?


----------

